# T 5's vs Compact Fluorescents



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

So whats the big difference between t 5's and compact fluorescents other than price?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The amount of watts. CFLs usually have quite a few more watts, that's if we are talking double-tube CFLs and not the twist CFLs you use in your house. Although I think even they are higher wattage than some T5. Of course, the amount of watts is highly dependent on the length.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Well I'm looking at 48" bulbs or atleast the fixture.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Jons-
a 48" compact fixture will have 2- 21"/22" end to end bulbs and are 65watt..
The square pin and straight pin use the same ballasts( if same watt) and the ends can be
changed out with these...Power Compact Ballasts, Endcaps & Clips, Cooling Fans, Timers and Other Accessories (they have pretty good prices on bulbs and they carry straight 6700k bulbs)
makes them more versatile (imho)
stay away from the home depot "ho t-5's" they are only 21 watts and not 39 like the ones used with aquariums..
i will quit rambling now as not to totally confuse you...


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Not confused at all. I think I'm going to go with T-5's. Y.. because they are cheaper to replace, run cooler and will offer everything I need.... I think this is all to be true please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Heres what I am looking at.

AquaticLife Dual Lamp T5 HO Marine Light Fixtures | T5 Lighting | Lighting Systems | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

Nova Extreme HO T5 Aquarium Lighting Systems - Freshwater | T5 Lighting | Lighting Systems | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

ya they're cheaper,i would write them to see if they will change out the bulbs to
what you want......


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Do you think I need to change the bulbs? I'm doing a fresh water planted tank. I think I may have post the one light fixture as a saltwater


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

Ya, noticed one was actinic.......
I'm no expert but seems like most people are using the 6700k/10000k (double daylight) 
I just ordered two more straight 6700k, I already have two of the doubles...


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

T-5HO lights are the way to go.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Save a ton of money and make your own fixture. There are DIY CFL and VHO kits out there. You just need to provide a place to mount the fixture. Or, you can go complete DIY.


----------

